# Tropica system 60



## SinkorSwim (1 Jul 2016)

Good morning all, 

Before I buy this inexpensive starter kit I just wanted to ask if anyone has experience using it safely along with housing velvet blue neo shrimps? My tank is a very small 30 litre and this will be my first attempt at using co2, and that along budget limits makes this a viable option currently. As far as I can tell my plants do need this, as substrate nutrient and liquid fert isn't quite enough, but if I'm wrong let me know!

I know it's likely not going to be very effective compared to a more complete system but some co2 is better than none I would think, and my wallet can handle the 15.00 quid initial outlay. 
Any feedback would be very much appreciated. 
Thanks in advance  for your time.

Allan


----------



## MrHidley (1 Jul 2016)

I used one of these on my first ever tank, was pretty useless and after about a month I replaced it with pressurised co2. I would save your £15 and buy some liquid carbon.

If you think your plants need co2 my advice would be to choose different plants. You might be 5-10ppm if you're lucky with this.


----------



## SinkorSwim (1 Jul 2016)

Thanks for replying MrHidley,

I went ahead and bought this as I was out this afternoon and had the opportunity. You are probably right about it's effective use but it will have to do for the time being. I will look again if needs be for another option - I see the aqua one co2 95g kit is available for 35.00 and that might be a good bit better than the Tropica.


----------



## MrHidley (1 Jul 2016)

Co2 Fire Extinguishers are by far the cheapest in the long run, those little canisters need replacing often.


----------



## SinkorSwim (1 Jul 2016)

my tank is only 25 litres and on top of that I've got shrimp to keep alive and space constraints, so the smaller the better. the aqua one deal seems pretty reasonable, i'll need to research just how good it is and how shrimp friendly before buying.

Liquid carbon might be the best option as you've already suggested. lots of food for thought methinks.


----------



## MrHidley (2 Jul 2016)

What kind of plants are you growing?


----------



## SinkorSwim (2 Jul 2016)

I have crypt, Alternanthera X2 and Cuba just planted yesterday hence the co2 decision. I do need it just not sure how to cheaply and safely administer it. Oh and phillipean fern and a little flame moss which is slowly spreading.


----------



## MrHidley (2 Jul 2016)

It's incredibly unlikely that Cuba will grow using this system. You will need pressurised co2 to grow it, and without it, it will melt pretty quickly. Try Monte Carlo instead.


----------



## SinkorSwim (2 Jul 2016)

This is my fear, although it was pearling last night so I'm taking that as a good sign. I'm afraid I simply can't afford s pressurised co2 system right now however,  I'm on the look out right enough, but a co2 system comes after the bills and other commitments sadly.


----------



## MrHidley (2 Jul 2016)

SinkorSwim said:


> This is my fear, although it was pearling last night so I'm taking that as a good sign. I'm afraid I simply can't afford s pressurised co2 system right now however,  I'm on the look out right enough, but a co2 system comes after the bills and other commitments sadly.



Pearling unfortunately isn't a sign of plant health (other's correct me if I'm wrong) just that they are photosynthesizing, not that they are necessarily getting the required nutrients for healthy growth. My advice would be, if it dies off, replace it with some monte-carlo, it is a far less demanding plant that gives a very similar effect.


----------



## SinkorSwim (3 Jul 2016)

That is exactly what I'll do, I'm looking for as fine a stemmed carpet plant as I can and the Cuba looked lovely. I've got the aquaone co2 95g ready to be paid for as it's the only way I can effectively get co2 to the plants that need it. The fire extinguisher is overkill or my 27 litre tank, and I really don't want to go down the yeast Diy road. 

Originally my plan was to have a shrimp aquarium, with a moss ball and some flame moss but my interest piqued when u watched a few you tube vids. I decided to buy an Alternanthera mini, a rosenervaig some Cuba etc and although I've bitten off a lot more than I should have as a first time planter I am really enjoying the attention to detail and I'm watching the plants keenly for evidence of decay or growth. 
So the final ingredient and one I've learned is perhaps the most important is the co2. 

The challenge for me is to keep the water parameters for shrimp and at the same time provide enough nutrient for the plants to flourish and make the tank look great. I'm looking forward to it.

Allan.


----------



## tim (3 Jul 2016)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/cheap-pressurised-co2-system-diy-guide.7696/
Link above is worth a read, it's still the best, cheap system I've come across, I used this setup for a year or two on my small tanks without issue.


----------



## SinkorSwim (4 Jul 2016)

Great stuff, many thanks Tim, my budget took a hammering setting up the my tank, but I know my plants need co2 to survive and thrive. I nearly bought the aquaone co2 95g kit today. Going to need something and soo or else the plant will suffer.


----------



## dan4x4 (5 Jul 2016)

go walstad


----------



## AquaPlantDemon (6 Jul 2016)

Shrimp and CO2 mix well, you just have to apply the CO2 correctly. 30ppm CO2 is a good general starting point for most applications. If shrimp show any signs of distress (swimming around the surface of the tank etc) back the CO2 off a bit and add an airstone to gas of any excess. Once you've dialed CO2 in though you can often just set and forget and enjoy your plants and critters. 

If you're not feeling confident using methods like pH/KH/CO2 table or pH monitoring to estimate CO2, you can use a drop checker as a general guide. 

Sensitive shrimp need some extra care. Nitrates should be kept pretty low, KH should be at the lower end too. 

Having low KH means that pH can fluctuate quite a lot when injecting CO2 so you need to be cautious there. Low nitrate means that your margin for nutrient excess is smaller and in high light you need to keep nitrate high enough that plants don't run out, but low enough that shrimp aren't bothered.


----------

